# Filter recommendation for fluval nano



## Matt Warner (4 Dec 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking at upgrading my filter on my 30l fluval flora shrimp tank. The standard filter isn't putting out enough flow for my liking so I'm looking for a more powerful internal or hang on filter to increase flow. I don't want anything too bulky inside the tank which is why a hang on filter could be an option. Anybody got any recommendations on a suitable filter?
Cheers


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

Buy an external if u can squeeze it in somewhere mate


----------



## Matt Warner (4 Dec 2012)

I haven't really got the room for one mate. What are hob filters like in terms of flow?


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Dec 2012)

I have 2 400lph hang on filters for my 2x 27L tanks and they cost 10 quid each from.all pond solutions mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt Warner (4 Dec 2012)

Thanks mate. Are they any good?


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Dec 2012)

There pretty average, I have bought them whilst I save for externals, they do the job, slightly noisy when water levels drop though. But for 10 quid a pop I'm not crying 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

I've found hobs a bit of a PITA to be honest push water down and create a nice crater in the substrate   think there's the ehiem liberty though which pushes the water forward pretty sure easerthegeezer uses one on his nano drop him a pm or find his journal mate


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Dec 2012)

Never had issues with this Tim, mine came with plastic guides u can direct across the surface not directly down  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

More sophisticated than mine then mate


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Dec 2012)

Ha! I'm just waiting for my 3 eheim 2213's  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (4 Dec 2012)

I really rate HOB's great for growing ferns and other plants out the top of, easy to maintain and nice uniform flow.

Paid £10 for my 600lph from ebay UK seller, and that's in my fluval nano.

Want a link?


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all the opinions guys. I ordered a hang on filter from all pond solutions in the end so hopefully should give me better flow. For £10.99 I don't mind too much if it isn't up to the job.


----------



## jack-rythm (5 Dec 2012)

Sounds like the same one as I got. The 400lph?


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

Wish is looked on there before ordering mine tbh may upgrade now haha


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

I'm not sure it's an upgrade to be honest, as I said previously it's good for what it is and does the job, but will never stand up to an external. I have better internal filters but their too intrusive so never use them. So as a temporary filter until I sort out something else their fine  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (6 Dec 2012)

Hi all,


> I'm not sure it's an upgrade to be honest, as I said previously it's good for what it is and does the job, but will never stand up to an external.


That isn't necessarily true, although a canister filter may have a much larger media holding capacity, the biological filtration capacity of the filter is often much more to do with the water flow through the filter and the degree to which the filter media is fully oxygenated. 

When-ever discussion of the merits of various canister filters comes up, I just think of Clive's immortal description of any canister filter as "a pump in a bucket".

The advantage of HOB's is that they have a thin film of flowing water, which means that they have a large active gas exchange surface, and this also means that they have a large biological filtration capacity. I don't own an APS HOB, but I would do the same with that as any other HOB filter, throw away the chemical media, have a sponge on the intake in the tank and fill the body up with ceramic rings. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

I Love HOB's and anything believe 40Litres I think I'd stick with them, so easy to maintain and hidden out the way. Good uniform flow similar to spray bar and there pretty cheap.

Tbh I'm defo going to be swapping my cheap ebay 600lph for the APS 600lph not much more than mine but from the video you can tell its flow is closer the the figure given.


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

What is your 600lph? Internal?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

It's a hob from ebay.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

MEGA cheap, I'm gonna sell as the one from APS has 2 separate outlets and I'm doing a high tech tank so gonna geek out a little n get that one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Dec 2012)

Nayr, definitely worth paying a little more and getting the eheim liberty, ive had a few hobs and the eheim is 10 x better than the APS ones or ebay £10 ones... pretty sure those 2 are the same filter anyway.  The eheim ones have adjustable flow, are still cheap, give good flow around the tank and have way more space for media.
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... heim/19456


----------



## jack-rythm (6 Dec 2012)

looks pretty cool too!


----------



## nayr88 (6 Dec 2012)

I'm sure there are much better, but I think there really ugly  personal opinion I quite like the look of the APS one.
I'm still tempted though as I know how good ehiem kit is from experience.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Dec 2012)

just take the lid off and fill it with plants if you want to hide it a bit...


----------

